# AHB Articles: ross method



## Jarthy (25/2/11)

This is the discussion topic for article: ross method


----------



## mckenry (25/2/11)

Jarthy said:


> This is the discussion topic for article: ross method



Hi Jarthy,
What this step does is actually inject gas into the beer directly. By putting a 'beer out' diconnect on your gas line, you can connect the gas to the beer post. (Beer out post married to the beer out disconnect) If you connect the gas line - to a gas disconnect - to the gas in post, (the normal way, and the way you serve) you rely on the gas being absorbed into the beer. This takes longer to carb the beer.

Yes you still need to rock the keg. This helps the injection time to be as quick as possible.

I hope this explains it well enough. Hard to say, easy to do.

mckenry


----------



## Philip Arnatt (13/11/20)

I wanted to read the Ross Method but won’t come up maybe a broken link , has any one got the Ross Method they could put up please


----------



## Grmblz (13/11/20)

Philip Arnatt said:


> I wanted to read the Ross Method but won’t come up maybe a broken link , has any one got the Ross Method they could put up please


----------



## razz (13/11/20)

Well done Grmblz. I used the Ross method for many years until I started using a pressure fermenter. It is a great way to get your beer carbed asap.


----------



## Grmblz (14/11/20)

razz said:


> Well done Grmblz. I used the Ross method for many years until I started using a pressure fermenter. It is a great way to get your beer carbed asap.


Well thank you sir, me too although I tend to keg condition these days, it's the best force carbing method I've come across.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (14/11/20)

I think you'll find "Ross" is @Ross from Craftbrewer.

I have always wondered what was intended by "rocking"

Is it laying the keg on the floor and rolling it back and forth? Ie rocking side to side.

Or

Is it picking the keg up holding it by the top and bottom and rocking it end to end?

I favor the first, because it's easier.

Its good to read this again.... because I never quite get it right. Either a bit under or over carbed.


----------



## kadmium (14/11/20)

I thought it was just leaving it sitting on the floor and rocking it on the base by leaning it side to side. Stable, easy and gentle. 

He should have specified!! DAMN YOU ROSS!!

I just do set and forget now. I think the beer benefits from the extended conditioning. I always laugh when I see Brulosophy results when they say "I burst carbonated it at 50PSI then left it to condition for 2 weeks before serving" like bro. Just set and forget lol.


----------



## MHB (14/11/20)

We all know what happens if you shake a beer - all the bubbles want out fast!
Force carbing is getting the bubbles in fast so the 'Rocking" in the Ross Method must be reverse shaking right?


----------



## Grmblz (14/11/20)

Correct procedure for rocking is to stand the keg upright, grasp the chine (little handle thingy on the top) and rock back and forth, "reverse rocking" is suspend the keg from the roof in an upright manner, and grasping the bottom of the keg rock back and forth whilst keeping the top stationary, let us know how it goes. Alternatively send the idea to Brulosophy and see if we get any takers, after all over 50,000,000 of em voted for Trump so one at least will think it's a good idea, although "de-gassing using your preferred method" may involve an AK47.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (14/11/20)

MHB said:


> We all know what happens if you shake a beer - all the bubbles want out fast!
> Force carbing is getting the bubbles in fast so the 'Rocking" in the Ross Method must be reverse shaking right?


New I'm really confused....I can't figure out rocking.

Now you go and introduce "reverse shaking


----------



## MHB (14/11/20)

Ok its really all about surface area, increase that and the rate gas goes into or out of a liquid increases.
Within the confines of the solubility of a gas and the temperature, see the equation in Braukaiser.
Shaking rocking sloshing, even using a carbonation stone is all aimed at increasing the contact area.

If you shake a can you create lots of micro bubbles that act as nucleation points, these grow (gain surface area) fast if the overpressure is relieved (you open the can for a quick beer shower).
Pretty much the reverse happens when the overpressure exceeds the dissolved CO2 concentration.

Just setting the pressure temperature conditions you want and waiting will get you the target dissolved CO2, shaking just gets there faster.
Mark


----------



## Philip Arnatt (14/11/20)

Grmblz said:


>



Thank you for putting this up I truly appreciated it thank you cheers Phil


----------



## Grmblz (14/11/20)

Philip Arnatt said:


> Thank you for putting this up I truly appreciated it thank you cheers Phil


No worries mate, happy to help.


----------

